# SSLUG Onsdagsmøder i København!

## eroyf

Hey  :Smile: 

Vi er et par Gentoo brugere især fra #Gentoo-DK, som er her hver Onsdag.

Du kan evt. læse lidt om det her: http://wiki.sslug.dk/index.php/LokalGruppenK%C3%B8benhavn og på vores nye blog http://frederiksberg.sslug.dk/

Fra kanalen er bl.a. Cyanite, Monrad, Kloeri, Freso Asterisk og jeg  :Smile: 

Kunne være hyggeligt, hvis der kom nogle andre forbi engang imellem.

Hilsen

Alex

----------

## Zeerak

lyder interessant. Hvad laver i til møderne?

----------

